# Partial Excision of Proximal Tibia



## bethanne46 (Sep 28, 2012)

We have some difference of opinion in our office regarding this procedure.  Just curious as to what others think?

Doctor performs partial excision of proximal tibia due to osteomyelitis.  Do you use: 

27360, Partial excision (craterization, saucerization, or diaphysectomy) bone, femur, proximal tibia and/or fibula (eg, osteomyelitis or bone abscess) 

or 

27640, Partial excision (craterization, saucerization, or diaphysectomy) bone (eg, osteomyelitis or exostosis); tibia 

Thank you!


----------

